# Electric EG2?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

pros: bigger than big, doper than dope
cons: bigger than big, electric isn't exactly known for being at the forefront of anti-fog


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i've had them for two years and fog has not been an issue. Try them on first they dont quite fit like a normal goggle.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

CRoWBaRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just got some Feenoms on sale from rememberdelaware...i gotta say...im impressed...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I like mine. I don't know if LI is spitting in his or what, but I've never had a fog problem either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Buzzillions.com - Search for "electric eg2"


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got a pair, no fog problems yet. But I'm pretty careful with mine,I never touch the inside and I store them in their case to make sure they don't get scratched.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I like mine but to be honest if I were to buy another pair it would be the Dragon Rogue or the Feenom. the EG2's are about as basic as you can get with a goggle. the strap slips, the lense is nothing to brag about, and it fogs on humid days. The only pro is that they are so wide you never see the frame.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I went ahead and bought it yesterday on sale.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

what do they fit like? i have a big-ish head, and i wear a size large R.E.D mutiny helmet if i got these would they fit alright?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> what do they fit like? i have a big-ish head, and i wear a size large R.E.D mutiny helmet if i got these would they fit alright?


Giant. 
I don't know.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Giant.
> I don't know.


i will have to admit, whenever i see you post anywhere on this forum, i instantly look at it, You have the funniest damn replies.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Giant.
> I don't know.


haha ok...what would be the next size down goggle? is there anything between the eg2s and the crowbars? i was lookin at the dragon rogues...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Oakley Wisdom's are supposed to be pretty big, but I didn't like them. They were too small for me.

EDIT: And you have to get a seperate head band for them if you want to use them with a helmet. What a fucking racket.

My head's pretty big too. Both of them.

I've heard the Smith I/O's are large and I don't think I've ever seen anyone complain about them.

Poc Lobes goggles are also big. Vlaze from here uses them, you can PM him for a assessment.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> haha ok...what would be the next size down goggle? is there anything between the eg2s and the crowbars? i was lookin at the dragon rogues...


Check out the Smith I/O or I/OS - I/OS fits smaller faces so you're probably good with the I/O. They have great peripheral view and come with and extra lens. Super easy to swap lenses out with these goggles.

Smith Goggles

Dragon Mace/Rogue - Mace and Rogue are Dragon's spherical series. The Mace has a little more coverage than the Rogue and are my personal choice between the two.

Dragon Goggles

Oakley Splice - Much better alternative to the crowbars. These also have "crowbars" on them, but it eliminates plastic around the nose piece. This designed specifically for snowboarders because we have to keep our heads turned when we ride. Goggles with a lot of plastic on the nose will partially block your vision in the other eye.

Oakley Simon Dumont Splice Goggle - Mens 2010

I have a very large head, 60cm flat (I'm Asian), and the Oakley A-Frame Asian fit is perfect for me. I tried on a pair without the Asian fit foam and they still fit great so I know they are good for normal big heads :laugh:

I use the Shaun White A Frames but they're all the same. Signature series is just a difference in design

Oakley Shaun White A Frame Goggle - Mens 2010

I always mention this when people bring up fogging. The most common mistake that people make is that they wear their goggles on their foreheads. Our heads are really warm and wearing goggles on them will cause condensation which translates into fog. If you plan on using goggles, you have to keep them on your face. If you are wearing a helmet, then it won't matter as much. Additionally, do not wipe your goggles with anything other than the bag it came in (some come with wipes too and those are fine). 99% of goggles that are worth purchasing give you a bag that doubles as a wipe. If you get little specs of snow inside, go ahead and dab it with your bag. If you get a lot of snow inside, it is best to take them off and wait til you go indoors to wipe and dry them. Never rub them! I guarantee that not wearing them on your forehead will eliminate most of the fogging problems. Do keep in mind that some masks cause fogging problems and some poorly ventilated helmets will trap air in the goggles.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> I always mention this when people bring up fogging. The most common mistake that people make is that they wear their goggles on their foreheads. Our heads are really warm and wearing goggles on them will cause condensation which translates into fog. If you plan on using goggles, you have to keep them on your face. If you are wearing a helmet, then it won't matter as much. Additionally, do not wipe your goggles with anything other than the bag it came in (some come with wipes too and those are fine). 99% of goggles that are worth purchasing give you a bag that doubles as a wipe. If you get little specs of snow inside, go ahead and dab it with your bag. If you get a lot of snow inside, it is best to take them off and wait til you go indoors to wipe and dry them. Never rub them! I guarantee that not wearing them on your forehead will eliminate most of the fogging problems. Do keep in mind that some masks cause fogging problems and some poorly ventilated helmets will trap air in the goggles.


QFT re: forehead, and smartest advice I've ever seen or given about goggles. The anti-fog coating is a very soft layer/treatment on the inside of your lens. I just plain never touch the inside of my lens if at all possible, period. If I'm a forced to b/c there's just too much snow or whatever, just dab it with the lens-safe bag, very gently and as sparingly as possible... never ever ever ever wipe the inside of your lens.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> I always mention this when people bring up fogging. The most common mistake that people make is that they wear their goggles on their foreheads. Our heads are really warm and wearing goggles on them will cause condensation which translates into fog. If you plan on using goggles, you have to keep them on your face. If you are wearing a helmet, then it won't matter as much. Additionally, do not wipe your goggles with anything other than the bag it came in (some come with wipes too and those are fine). 99% of goggles that are worth purchasing give you a bag that doubles as a wipe. If you get little specs of snow inside, go ahead and dab it with your bag. If you get a lot of snow inside, it is best to take them off and wait til you go indoors to wipe and dry them. Never rub them! I guarantee that not wearing them on your forehead will eliminate most of the fogging problems. Do keep in mind that some masks cause fogging problems and some poorly ventilated helmets will trap air in the goggles.


Wow, never knew any of that, and i did that a lot with my oakley shaun white a-frames i got 4-5 years ago and they fog a lot now which is why im lookin to get somethin new.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> Wow, never knew any of that, and i did that a lot with my oakley shaun white a-frames i got 4-5 years ago and they fog a lot now which is why im lookin to get somethin new.


Some companies will have much better technology when I comes to anti-fog. Oakley is an excellent example. Your goggles lasted pretty long, but I am sure they would have lasted longer otherwise.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Some companies will have much better technology when I comes to anti-fog. Oakley is an excellent example. Your goggles lasted pretty long, but I am sure they would have lasted longer otherwise.


Yeah i'm glad i know not to touch the inside and stuff now, thanks. I'm really liking the smith I/Os. With the two lenses, is one good for sunny days and one is good for cloudy days/night riding?


----------

